# GREAT HANOI | Capital Masterplan by 2030 / Vision for 2050



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*GREAT HANOI*
_...to become world's greenest city and world's first sustainable city_​

Hanoi Capital Construction Master Plan to 2030 and Vision to 2050.

http://greathanoi.org/ (u/c)

Hanoi's area was 920.97 sqkm, after expansion it is *3.349sqkm* (Greater Hanoi/ agglomeration: ~13.000sqkm) now. The population was 3.4 million people, but it is *6.5 million* people after expansion now. Hanoi is one of the 30 biggest cities in the world.

planning team: Perkins Eastman (US), Posco E&C (Korea), Jina Architects (Korea) and VNCC (Vietnam)










































Expansion in the news:

*Ha Noi plans to become an ‘original city’, interview*



> ...
> Old centers and historic buildings will be an important basis for Ha Noi to become the most original of cities
> ...
> Our important idea is creating a live document permitting flexible changes and living with those changes.
> ...


------

*Hanoi six months after expansion*

------

*Hanoi: How many idle projects to be withdrawn?*

------

*Hanoi urban plan to divvy up city*



> ...
> PPJ’s experts said that the capital city’s plan needs to address numerous issues, including transport, public spaces, land management, and urban management. As a result, PPJ proposed a master plan that aims to enable sustainable development for Hanoi, with initiatives to develop a hefty green corridor around the city and new arrangements for transport and housing areas.
> 
> PPJ devised two different outlines for government leaders to consider, each with its own potential strengths and weaknesses, but both are based on the principle that a green corridor will cover 60 per cent of the area of the new capital city, leaving 40 per cent for urbanisation. This plan is calculated to enable sustainable development for a city with 10 million citizens by 2030.
> ...


-----

*Cabinet briefing on new Hanoi*



> *VietNamNet Bridge - Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung on April 24 outlined the importance of the capital keeping pace with Vietnam’s growing population, which is expected to reach 130 million within 40 years.*
> 
> Dung was speaking Cabinet after receiving the first report from international consultants on the “Hanoi Capital Construction Master Plan to 2030 and Vision to 2050”.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*1st report to the government*

*Hanoi: the first sustainable capital by 2030*

source: Strange System Blog



> ...
> This is a project to establish a urban master plan for Hanoi to 2030, covering some 3345 km2. Just to put this area into perspective, it is 2 times the size of Greater London and 5 times the size of Seoul.
> 
> *Capital Master Plan: A Nation’s Vision*
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

This Hanoi Expansion Plan is a great idea for a rapidly growing city. It should be an example of what should be done to a rapidly-growing city. We eliminate the slums and create well-designed residential areas, we enhance the central business district by constructing new highrise buildings, and this proposed expansion plan probably means there are liable to be several development progects coming up for Hanoi.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Sounds great. I like the idea where they have placed emphasis on the usage of old town centres and historic buildings to create a unique identity for the city. I think this is important especially for Asian cities where it seems the trend has been relentless tearing down and rebuilding.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

RafflesCity said:


> Sounds great. I like the idea where they have placed emphasis on the usage of old town centres and historic buildings to create a unique identity for the city. I think this is important especially for Asian cities where it seems the trend has been relentless tearing down and rebuilding.


how many big cities are in left in Asia that have a big amount of historic buildings and a traditional old town? Siem Reap, Vientiane and Chiang Mai come to my mind, but they are not that big after all. 

However, I think it is so important to become an original city if Hanoi wants to be a world player. Hanoi isn't strong as Shanghai or Hong Kong speaking in term of economy to be mentioned often in the news. That's why should she build up strong character that everyone will be reminded of when thinking of her. Just like when hearing London they think of finance, hearing Paris they will think of fashion, hearing Venice they will think of canals.

I think Hanoi has a lot of potential due her rich heritage. There are so many things that have already contributed to the unique identity of Hanoi, e.g. the many lakes or craft villages within the city


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Should have proposed a similar expansion plan for Saigon. Saigon has a larger population than Hanoi.


----------



## Maxxclip (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> This Hanoi Expansion Plan is a great idea for a rapidly growing city. It should be an example of what should be done to a rapidly-growing city. We eliminate the slums and create well-designed residential areas, we enhance the central business district by constructing new highrise buildings, and this proposed expansion plan probably means there are liable to be several development progects coming up for Hanoi.


I agreekay: once this expansion plan put into action, all slums should be eliminated and the people living in that area should also be relocated in a well-designed residential subdivision/compound. By doing so, the local government of Hanoi can now enhance its CBD by constructing new highrise building.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

tq said:


> However, I think it is so important to become an original city if Hanoi wants to be a world player. Hanoi isn't strong as Shanghai or Hong Kong speaking in term of economy to be mentioned often in the news. That's why should she build up strong character that everyone will be reminded of when thinking of her. Just like when hearing London they think of finance, hearing Paris they will think of fashion, hearing Venice they will think of canals.
> 
> I think Hanoi has a lot of potential due her rich heritage. There are so many things that have already contributed to the unique identity of Hanoi, e.g. the many lakes or craft villages within the city


Definitely agree with your points. Moreover what is unique and original in terms of its historical buildings is intrinsic to the city, not just for setting it apart but something the city itself should cherish. So it is equally important that the people understand and appreciate the significance of their heritage.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This plan is the way things should be - with the hindsight and intelligence to preserve despite this being an expansion programme and the world frothing with new build - Im in love with Hanoi now.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

map of the expanded Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*from the director's blog*

*Hanoi: Think Different*

source: Strange System



> *Hanoi Panorama*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi, First Impressions*

source: Strange System



> As part of my new job at JINA Architects, I visited Hanoi, Ha Phong and Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam in late August. I wasn’t able to post about it since the Vietnamese government had yet to formally announce the winner of the international competition to formulate a new Master Urban Plan of Hanoi. I am happy to say that JINA, in a consortium with POSCO Engineering & Construction, a construction firm based in Korea and Perkins Eastman of the US, won the bid. I am now part of the team that will execute the project.
> *
> The first thing that strikes you in Hanoi is the traffic. *
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi and its love of motorcycles*

source: Strange System



> ...
> This does not bode well for the Government, according to Ordinance on Hanoi Capital (No. 29/2000/PL-UBTVQH10 of December 28, 2000), wants to make Hanoi:
> _
> "the heart of the whole country, making it more and more beautiful, civilized and modern; to inherit and promote the age-old historical and cultural traditions of Thang Long - Hanoi, contributing to building the country more beautiful and prosperous;" _
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

At Google Maps, I saw that roads were being constructed in Hanoi that actually cut through the city's residential neighbourhoods. They may probably be doing this to pave the way for more development.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Experts surprised by audacity of proposed Hanoi master plan*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Hanoi City is giving positive consideration to implementing a long-term urban development plan it has commissioned from an international consortium. However, the draft plan is drawing fire from Vietnamese experts.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi to have streets named after 36 capitals*

source: SGGP



> *Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung recently asked Hanoi People’s Committee to research the possibility of establishing a new quarter, including 36 new streets named after various national capitals from around the world.
> *
> 
> Each street will have architectural features of each country that it is named for that country's capital.
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*PM hears Hanoi’s master plan through 2030*
Saturday ,Aug 22,2009, Posted at: 16:26(GMT+7)

source: SGGP



> *Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has asked international consultants to focus on preserving the tangible and intangible values of Hanoi ’s old quarter and developing linkages between the city and other localities while working on a master plan for the city toward 2030.*
> 
> The PM made the request on August 21 after hearing the international consultancy group PPJ’s report on the master plan for the capital city through 2030 with a vision for 2050.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*PM pushes Ha Noi master plan*

source: Viet Nam News



> _Ministries urged to complete construction plan to 2030._
> 
> HA NOI — Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung instructed relevant ministries, agencies and the capital city to continue efforts to complete the "Ha Noi Construction Master Plan to 2030 with Vision to 2050" at a meeting yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

good thing that they actually have planned their city expansion.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*wow...*

I know this Development Project... this project is made up of PM(Project Management)... Contractor is 포스코건설 ,진아건축(Korean Development Company-Posco E&C,Jina Architecture)
...
I know this ... because maybe.... I'm korean!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

korea2002 said:


> I know this Development Project... this project is made up of PM(Project Management)... Contractor is 포스코건설 ,진아건축(Korean Development Company-Posco E&C,Jina Architecture)
> ...
> I know this ... because maybe.... I'm korean!


cool. help us to keep this thread up-to-date with the latest news. I can't wait for the next report (also the final one?). I hope they will focus more on traffic and pollution issues this time.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

tq said:


> cool. help us to keep this thread up-to-date with the latest news. I can't wait for the next report (also the final one?). I hope they will focus more on traffic and pollution issues this time.


yes. i will later..


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Capital city plans to become major metropolis*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Hanoi will have four satellite cities (Soc Son, Me Linh, Quoc Oai, Xuan Mai – Mieu Mon) plus a series of urban areas between the No. 3 and No.4 beltways. By 2030, it will have 10 million people.*
> 
> The international consulting group of Perkins Eastman (USA) and Posco E&C and Jine (South Korea), or PPJ, will send its third report on Hanoi construction planning up to 2030 to the Government in November 2009. They will continue collecting reviews of the plan before it is finalized.
> 
> ...


----------



## kilcrsul (Oct 26, 2009)

I am glad to find your site - now I know what a good one looks like.
wow!! itz an amazing job!!
Very good topic to share with us. Great info.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi’s expansion embraces more bureaucrats*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Over one year after the capital city expanded, beginning in August 2008, Hanoi has an additional 700 government employees, very far from its permitted level.*
> 
> The new border lines of Hanoi marked a milestone in the historic expansion of Vietnam’s capital. Approved by the National Assembly in late May 2008, the new boundaries make Hanoi the 17th largest capital in the world, with a total area of more than 3,300 square kilometers.
> 
> ...


----------



## anxiu9998 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Tibetan Products Entered Local Market Ugg Boots*

　　Over 100 categories of Tibetan products entered local supermarkets before the National Day holidays. According to Mr. Cheng Jun, General Manager of the Zhongbai Supermarkets, Most of the 118 categories of Tibetan products are agricultural products The Youyi Road supermarket of the franchised supermarkets company opened Tibetan product shelves with the participation of Tibetan ethnic assistants.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trees to cover 62 percent of Hanoi’s area*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Deputy PM Hoang Trung Hai on November 21 listened to a third report detailing Hanoi’s comprehensive construction plan till 2030 plus an outlined vision up to 2050.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*PM wants master plan completed for Ha Noi*

source: Viet Nam News



> HA NOI — Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has asked related agencies to quickly complete the master plan for expanded Ha Noi.
> 
> The Prime Minister did so yesterday at the third hearing on the master plan, which takes into account city development up to the year 2030 with a vision to 2050.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ha Noi plans to lift lives of ethnic minorities by 2020*

source: Viet Nam Net



> *VietNamNet Bridge – By 2020 there will be no substantially disadvantaged villages or hamlets among ethnic minorities living in mountainous areas of the expanded Ha Noi.*
> 
> The information was noted at the first congress of Ha Noi ethnic minority people held yesterday, November 26.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

> motifs for the plan: to build up green, cultural, civilised and modern capital

> preserving East Asian character with towns and craft villages within the city 

the new 4 satellite cities:
> Hoa Lac Town - university and technological area; administration Center
> Son Tay Town - recreational area
> Me Linh Town - industrial and hi-agricultural area
> Phi Xuyen Town - industrial and logistical area

> enhancing character 'City of Lakes' 

> development along Red River

> extension of infrastructure and water system

> green belt will compromise ~60% of the city's area


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Concerned Issues*

source: Tapchi Kientruc



> *Somebody used to compare Ha Noi with the princess Lo Lem. However, this is true in the case of Ha Noi 20 years ago. Is Ha Noi still the princess Lo Lem to wait a prince to exploit its beauty? Whirlwind of the market economy, bloom of urban areas and population together with shortcomings in management turned old dirty traces of Ha Noi into inerasable deep scars. Let’s try point 7 scars on the body of Ha Noi.*
> 
> Hoang Thuc Hao
> 
> ...


----------



## axflue (Dec 7, 2009)

Somebody used to compare Ha Noi with the princess Lo Lem. However, this is true in the case of Ha Noi 20 years ago. Now, Ha Noi is peace city,landscape is wonderful and people is very frendly. I love Ha Noi.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

One factor in the Hanoi Expansion Plan is the preservation of any historic structures the city might have such as the Old Opera House?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> One factor in the Hanoi Expansion Plan is the preservation of any historic structures the city might have such as the Old Opera House?


I think Hanoi has 3 historic quarters: Hanoi Citedal, Old Quarter and French Quarter.

The French Quarter in the downtown area is actually not in danger as the Old Quarter and Diplomatic Quarter with all the French villas in Ba Dinh District.

*The Opera House* is located in the French Quarter. It was build between 1901 and 1911.




























*Old Quarter*

_before_




























_now_




























*Diplomatic Villa Quarter*
Ba Dinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

source: Ashui.com




















*C1 Plan*










*C2 Plan*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Has the Hanoi Expansion Plan been finalised alredy? Because from the view of this map, it covers all of the areas of the city, which consists of Hanoi itself and a few satellite cities.

Also, I know that hanoi has been demolishing some things and clearing some areas to make way for the city's newer buildings and highways. Whay are they demolishing, anyway?


----------



## bookmark (Nov 10, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Has the Hanoi Expansion Plan been finalised alredy? Because from the view of this map, it covers all of the areas of the city, which consists of Hanoi itself and a few satellite cities.
> 
> Also, I know that hanoi has been demolishing some things and clearing some areas to make way for the city's newer buildings and highways. Whay are they demolishing, anyway?


Well, there will be 10 satellite cities in Hanoi Area 
The construction at new districts is being carried out with an amazing speed! By 2020,Hanoi will be a super urban area with a population of 10 millions - the biggest city in Vietnam,and we may see another Manila :lol:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

bookmark said:


> Well, there will be 10 satellite cities in Hanoi Area
> The construction at new districts is being carried out with an amazing speed! By 2020,Hanoi will be a super urban area with a population of 10 millions - the biggest city in Vietnam,and we may see another Manila :lol:


what do you mean by another Manila?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> Has the Hanoi Expansion Plan been finalised alredy? Because from the view of this map, it covers all of the areas of the city, which consists of Hanoi itself and a few satellite cities.
> 
> Also, I know that hanoi has been demolishing some things and clearing some areas to make way for the city's newer buildings and highways. Whay are they demolishing, anyway?


They are still working on. The planning team has to present the plan to the prime minister every 4 months or so untill next year. It will be approved in October 2010 when Hanoi celebrates her 1000th anniversary.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi 1873*










In the Future:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

I think that this is the team which is working on the masterplan. they consist of Korean and Vietnamese architects...

...you can see a lot of interesting renderings on Great Hanoi in the background..

very excited for the next report! keep working hard guys 










more pics here: http://blog.naver.com/jinablog/110077137816


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right section to post this. You are talking about the history of Hanoi and how it became huge in these days. This is about urban developments. Not a complete city development. Maybe it's useful to post this information in the City/Metro complication thread of Hanoi. But this is just for particular developments that are being developed somewhere in the city.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Ni3lS said:


> I don't know if this is the right section to post this. You are talking about the history of Hanoi and how it became huge in these days. This is about urban developments. Not a complete city development. Maybe it's useful to post this information in the City/Metro complication thread of Hanoi. But this is just for particular developments that are being developed somewhere in the city.


history? the masterplan is currently carrying out, with regular reports to the government untill the end of this year. however, feel free to move it to the right section, you are the moderator, not me. i thought that i would be right here...


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! 1873 Hanoi was so cooll...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

tq said:


> history? the masterplan is currently carrying out, with regular reports to the government untill the end of this year. however, feel free to move it to the right section, you are the moderator, not me. i thought that i would be right here...


It just looked like it.. Anyway, let's just wait and see.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*France assists Hanoi in urban planning*

source: VOVnews.vn



> *The French region, Ile de France, will help Hanoi develop its urban planning following a contract signed with the Ministry of Construction in Hanoi on January 19.*
> 
> Under the contract, the region will pay salary for experts who offer advices to the master plan to build the capital until 2030.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

meeting from today, 04/03/2010 

source: Ashui Facebook


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*70 pct of expanded Hanoi to become ‘green space’*

source: VOVnews



> *Hanoi is seeking to enlarge the green space of the capital region with 70 percent of its area designated as green corridors and the remaining 30 percent to be turned into central and satellite urban areas.
> *
> According to the Hanoi Construction Masterplan through 2030 with a Vision towards 2050, the green corridors will be developed in the area lying between the Day and the Tich Rivers, encompassing central and southern Hanoi.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

source: ashui


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi to build satellite city in Hoa Lac*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Hanoi will develop five satellite cities, and the first will be built some 35 kilometers west of center city in Hoa Lac, near Ba Vi Mountain, Deputy Minister of Construction Nguyen Dinh Toan said on March 3. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinb (Jan 30, 2006)

^^ What's a satellite city? Are these cities that will be incorporated to build a future Metropolitan Hanoi?:dunno:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

kevinb said:


> ^^ What's a satellite city? Are these cities that will be incorporated to build a future Metropolitan Hanoi?:dunno:


I think they are small towns within a city. Do not change this with the Metropolotian Area of Hanoi which is much bigger.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

source: http://hanoi.org.vn/planning/archives/36/ppj_chon


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

Great master plan! Good job Hanoi!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi moves towards green metropolis*

source: Nhan Dan



> Vietnam ’s capital city is working on a plan that will zone off *70 %* of its natural territory for tree and water space by *2050* to become a green, civilised and modern city.
> 
> Deputy Minister of Construction Nguyen Dinh Toan said at the presentation of the draft scheme on *March 18 *that it aimed to provide the best living environment including quality entertainment services.
> 
> ...


----------



## preppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi needs $60b for infrastructure development by 2030: PPJ*

source: Intellasia | An Ninh Thu Do | Doi Song & Phap



> Hanoi needs to invest $60 billion in infrastructure development until 2030, state media reported Tuesday, citing a plan by a consulting consortium Perkins Eastman-Posco E&C and JINA (PPJ).
> 
> The consortium of US and South Korean companies proposes some $30 billion for infrastructure development in the 2030-2050 period, the An Ninh Thu Do newspaper reported March 30.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

[project] *Thang Long Axis*

originally posted by purespring
source: tathy.com


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

the extreme said:


> why not just let the people decide on the infrastructure?


they are deciding! Everyone in Ha Noi are deciding!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Main Economic Zone - *Song-hong*




























number *2* in the sketch. number 1 is the city center.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi plans green, elegant, modern capital*

source: Nhan Dan



> A master plan for the capital of Hanoi through 2030 with a vision to 2050 has received special attention from the public as it is expected to create an image of a “green, civilised, and modern” city.
> 
> The plan has been adjusted many times and is now in the phase of collecting ideas from the public, experts, ministries and agencies. This once again affirms the importance and historical significance of the capital planning.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Crystal ball’s views for capital*
Update: 12-4-2010

source: Vietnam Investment Review



> *A blueprint for Hanoi’s future development has hit turbulence. The Vietnam Construction Environment Association has labeled the capital’s master plan to 2030 and with a vision to 2050, proposed by a consulting consortium Perkins Eastman-Posco E&C and JINA (PPJ), as “infeasible research”. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi showcases construction plans*
Last update 23:32, Thursday, 22/04/2010 (GMT+7)



> *VietNamNet Bridge – An exhibition introducing Hanoi construction plans to 2030 and the vision to 2050 opened on April 21 in Hanoi, attracting thousands of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Can't wait to visit Hanoi next year!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi’s master construction plans win people’s agreement*
Last update 10:27, Thursday, 06/05/2010 (GMT+7)



> *VietNamNet Bridge - Most visitors surveyed at an exhibition approved of Hanoi’s new master zoning plan through 2030 and the vision to 2050, said Deputy Minister of Construction Nguyen Dinh Toan.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ha Noi master plan under scrutiny*
Last update 15:07, Thursday, 03/06/2010 (GMT+7)

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – National Assembly deputies yesterday, June 2, heard a Government report on Ha Noi's master plan for development until 2030 with a vision to 2050 - a document that has presented a number of thorny problems to developers and city planners alike.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

slightly edited version


----------



## 81jun (Jan 29, 2011)

Is it just a plan??? I see nothing change from my last time visit hanoi.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

81jun said:


> Is it just a plan??? I see nothing change from my last time visit hanoi.


it's actually change very much......and because you didn't visit all place in Hanoi!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ha Noi plans financial centre*



> *Ha Noi is planning to turn the area west of West Lake into a world-class banking and financial centre by 2030.*
> 
> The *15-ha* area would be home to credit *organisations, financial and insurance funds and stock exchanges*, said Tran Viet Thang from Ha Noi's Planning and Architecture Department at a meeting yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

a very nice and comprehensive article.

*The Grass Isn't Always Greener*

source: Architect - Magazine of of the American Institute of Architects



> *Commissioned by Vietnam’s Communist party to create a master plan for Hanoi, Perkins Eastman learned that working for an authoritarian regime isn’t as simple as it may seem.*
> 
> _By: Mark Lamster_
> 
> ...


----------



## utope (May 30, 2011)

*Is it the last Master plan version????*

Thank you for this article about Perkins activity in Hanoi. 

I was checking the plan you posted too. 

If I'm right this is a nez version with small additional details. For instance the famous Thang Long Axis which was completely straight in previous version was adapted here. Also, the famous green belt which is not the green corridor seems to be well designed now. So, can we consider now this plan as the last version? 

Thanks in advance for any answer. 





tq said:


> a very nice and comprehensive article.
> 
> *The Grass Isn't Always Greener*
> 
> source: Architect - Magazine of of the American Institute of Architects


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

the whole presention of Hanoi's masterplan. very big and compact document:

http://hanoi.org.vn/planning/data/ppj_20100402.pdf


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If the plans involve devoting over half of the Hanoi area to greenspace, how is that new airport going to be proposed and realised? There are plans to build a brand-new second airport for Hanoi. I have a suggestion: instead of building a new airport, why don't we start from the beginning and reboot the existing Noi Bai Airport? Get rid of all the existing infrastructure and put in a brand-new larger passenger terminal (larger than the current one) and 2 new runways in its place?

And is this overall expansion a "rebooting" of Hanoi, or something else?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> If the plans involve devoting over half of the Hanoi area to greenspace, how is that new airport going to be proposed and realised? There are plans to build a brand-new second airport for Hanoi. I have a suggestion: instead of building a new airport, why don't we start from the beginning and reboot the existing Noi Bai Airport? Get rid of all the existing infrastructure and put in a brand-new larger passenger terminal (larger than the current one) and 2 new runways in its place?
> 
> And is this overall expansion a "rebooting" of Hanoi, or something else?


interesting view.

what do you mean by rebooting? I think that term can be used only for already developed cities.

it will be too soon if they jump now for a large-scale airport as Vietnam's aviation industry and overall economy. at the moment Noibai is planning the 2nd terminal which can serve 10 million passangers a year to meet the overal demand. 
they can ease the traffic between Noibai and downtown by relocating the new airport somewhere else. 
I think two big airports in different directions would be better since Hanoi is quite big in term of land size. people have two choices which one is closer to head for.

I also suggest to upgrade the Gialam airport for low-budget airlines and domestic flights. the location is ideal. the distance between Gialam airport and downtown area is only 15 min.


i think Hanoi also needs a new bigger main railway station, as the current one cant be expanded as it located in the middle of the city.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Saigon is planning a brand-new airport east of that city. I thought Hanoi's airport needed to be up to par with Saigon's new airport. They don't really need a brand-new airport or a complementary airport, just an expansion. A new runway should be built to the south of the airport. And about Terminal 2, no design has been released yet.

Reboot-get rid of everything and start all over again


----------



## artdeko (Jun 21, 2011)

Reply to Jim, Long Thanh is an brand-new airport planned for construction in Dong Nai Province, southern Vietnam, approx 40 km northeast of Ho Chi Minh City. It is intended to become operational by 2020[1]. It will serve over 100 million passengers annually when built to the maximum designed capacity.

Vietnamese government has just approved the project on 14 juin,with 2 phases:

- Phase 1 (2010-2015)
The initial phase will begin in 2010 and finish in 2015. Upon completion of Phase 1, Long Thanh International Airport will handle 30 million passengers per year. There will be a passenger terminal, and 2 parallel runways (4,000 m x 60 m) allowing for two simultaneous take-offs or landings. The runways will accommodate large capacity airliners, specifically the Airbus A380 and the Boeing 747. The estimated capital is $4 billion USD.[2]
Along with the existing 51A Highway, two new expressways are planned to facilitate transportation to and from the new airport:
Ho Chi Minh - Long Thanh - Dau Day Expressway. A 10-lane expressway connecting the airport to Ho Chi Minh City.
Bien Hoa - Vung Tau Expressway. An 8-lane expressway linking Bien Hoa and Vung Tau.

- Phase 2 will begin after 2015. 
Another terminal and a third runway will be built to increase the airport's capacity to 60 million passengers and 5 million metric tonnes of cargo per year. After the completion of Phase 2, the airport will be expanded to its full design capacity based on passenger growth. Estimated cost: 6 billions USD.

So far I've had no design of this airport, gonna post it as soon as i get.

You can also see the design of T2 Noibai via this thread (why 'current' cause I think there'll be some modifications on actuel model, it looks so banal and not really nice..)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=703616


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

^^ the design looks neat, but so average. it also doesnt speak the same language as T1. 

When passengers arrive, I want them to see an architecture what represents Hanoi really well. Something exciting that prepare them for the real experience in the city.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

not so big...medium size!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

That new terminal doesn't look expandable. And another question: Does two airports serving Hanoi even look feasible?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Metro Map* by PPJ consultants










if I'm not wrong then line 8 (pink) is currently under construction.

full line _____ underground (mostly inner districts)
dashed line _ _ _ _ overground (mostly outer districts)

Ngoc-Hoi in southern area will become one of the major station.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*PM approves US$190 billion for Hanoi master plan*
Friday ,Jul 08,2011, Posted at: 13:35(GMT+7) 

source: SGGP English Edition



> *Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has approved an investment of US$190 billion for a socio-eco master plan for Hanoi aimed at sustainable economic and social development of the city for the period 2011-2020 and its orientation till 2030.*
> 
> According to the plan, Hanoi will set an economic growth target between 12-13 percent per year in the 2011 – 2015 periods, 11-12 percent in 2016-2020 and 9.5-10 percent in 2021-2030.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ha Noi to get first underground train system by 2016 *
July, 08 2011 11:05:17

source: VNS



> *HA NOI — Ha Noi's first urban metro line is expected to become operational by the end of 2016, its first geological survey having taken place yesterday.*
> 
> The French Embassy's economic counsellor, Marie-Cecile Tardieu-Smith, said that the geological survey would provide technical design for underground stations and tunnels on route.
> 
> ...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

tq said:


> *Metro Map* by PPJ consultants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hanoi has a large metro.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

japanese001 said:


> Hanoi has a large metro.


In the future:lol:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Master plan for Hanoi to be submitted to Prime Minister*
(Update: 21/07/2011 07:54:00)

source: Vacne



> Hanoi Master Plan to 2030 with vision to 2050 is expected to be sent to Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung for consideration by August 1.
> The PM has urged the Ministry of Construction to move the plan forward, working with other ministries, and submit it by the scheduled date.
> 
> According to the latest draft of the Hanoi Master Planning Project, Ba Dinh District remains the country’s political and administrative centre. The headquarters of ministries and agencies will be built in the future in Me Tri-My Dinh area in Tu Liem District or Tay Ho District.
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi has big capital needs *
Last update 24/07/2011 03:00:00 PM (GMT+7) 

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge - Hanoi needs $190 billion to make the city’s development planning for 2011-2020 come true given its current intensive efforts to woo investment capital through the public-private partnership (PPP) model and maintain current growth, Hanoi People Council’s Economics and Budget Department head Nguyen Van Nam said.*
> 
> _The capital needs a colossal capital amount of $190 billion to realise the city’s socio-economic master planning 2011-2020 which recently got the nod from the prime minister. Can Hanoi woo such a huge amount?_
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*PM approves master plan for Hanoi City *
Thursday ,Jul 28,2011, Posted at: 15:30(GMT+7) 

source: SGGP 



> *Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has approved the master plan for Hanoi to be completed by 2030, with a vision to make the capital city into a futuristic modern city.*
> 
> The master plan aims at developing the capital city of Vietnam in a sustainable, synchronized and modern manner with state of the art infrastructure yet preserving the traditional, cultural and historical heritage with focus on environmental protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

i would like to see Hanoi grow bigger and better.

but how about the financial plan?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Latest news, but not puplished in English anywhere yet . They just opened an exhibition to showcase Hanoi's masterplan to the public. English version will be updated as soon as possible.
__________

*Thủ tướng công bố quy hoạch chung Hà Nội*
Thứ sáu, 29/7/2011, 19:12 GMT+7

nguồn: VnExpress.net



> *Phát biểu tại buổi lễ công bố chiều 29/7, Thủ tướng Nguyễn Tấn Dũng khẳng định, sự kiện này có ý nghĩa lịch sử của Hà Nội và cả nước. Tuy nhiên, đây chỉ là bước khởi đầu trong việc thực thi quy hoạch.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hà Nội trong tương lai qua mô hình, bản vẽ tại triển lãm*









Sông Hồng chảy giữa lòng thành phố, bên trong là khu vực hồ Tây.

















Khu vực bán đảo Linh Đàm.









Khu vực đường vành đai 3.









Khu đô thị Mỹ Đình rực rỡ trong đêm.









Khu công nghiệp Mê Linh.









Cây cầu Nhật Tân lung linh trên sông Hồng.
Đại lộ Thăng Long

















Không gian quy hoạch đô thị vệ tinh Sơn Tây.









Khu đô thị mới Thanh Lâm - Đại Thịnh.









Khu nhà ở xã hội huyện Từ Liêm với quy mô 10 héc ta.









Khu nhà ở hỗn hợp Green Viap.

















Công viên công nghệ tại khu công nghệ cao Hòa Lạc với các công trình dịch vụ công cộng.









Mô hình khu đô thị kiểu mẫu và các dự án mở rộng. Đến năm 2030, diện tích bình quân nhà ở khu vực đô thị tối thiểu là 30 m2 sàn sử dụng/người và nhà ở nông thôn là 25 m2 sàn/người.









Thị trấn sinh thái Chúc Sơn trở thành trung tâm hỗ trợ phát triển vùng nông thôn huyện Chương Mỹ với đất xây dựng đô thị khoảng 1.300 héc ta.









Đô thị vệ tinh Phú Xuyên là đô thị cửa ngõ phía nam Hà Nội, là đầu mối giao thông quốc gia và trung chuyển hàng hóa. Đất xây dựng đô thị khoảng 2.500-3.000 héc

















Đô thị vệ tinh Sóc Sơn, cửa ngõ phía Bắc thủ đô kết nối với đô thị trung tâm qua tuyến quốc lộ 3. Nơi đây sẽ phát triển về công nghiệp, dịch vụ hàng không, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng sinh thái với đất xây dựng đô thị khoảng 5.500 héc ta. Sóc Sơn cũng sẽ đẩy mạnh các khu vui chơi thể thao như trường đua ngựa, sân golf.









Tổng thể sa bàn thủ đô tại Cung triển lãm quy hoạch Quốc gia.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*PM Dung ratifies master plan for Hanoi *
Last update 29/07/2011 11:43:00 AM (GMT+7) 

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has ratified a master plan for Hanoi city towards 2030, aiming it to become a modern city with five satellite urban areas. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*HN’s master plan officially publicized *
Friday, 29 July 2011 17:40 

source: INFO.vn



> *The Municipal People’s Committee of Hà Nội and the Ministry of Construction on July 29 officially made public a master plan for Hà Nội until 2030 with a vision toward 2050. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

for those people who wants to attend the exhibition about Hanoi's masterplan:

__________________________________________________________
*
Cung Triển lãm Quy hoạch Quốc gia/ National Planning Exhibition *
_(National Convention Center Zone)_

> Đỗ Đức Dục Street, Mễ Trì Commune, Từ Liêm District, *HANOI*
__________________________________________________________

opening date: 30th June 2011


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*new CBD "Tay Ho Tay"*

*Starlake township project a shining star in Hanoi*
Bich Ngoc | vir.com.vn | Nov 13, 2012 10:12 am

source: Vietnam Investment Review



> *Despite the sluggish property market, the Korean-backed Tay Ho Tay Township project is planning to kick-off construction in Hanoi this week.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

more pics:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

some on-going projects by famous architect firms at *TAY HO TAY*:

*THE NATIONAL MUSEUM OF HISTORY* by Nikken Sekkei









*THANG LONG OPERA HOUSE* by Renzo Piano









*MINISTRY OF CONSTRUCTION* by Norman Foster


----------

